

Copyright extended from 50 to 70 years in the EU - jpablo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-14882146

======
lucasjung
This headline is misleading. Most copyrights have been 70 years in the EU for
years. This change brings an exception into line with the majority.

